# نشرة اخبار ع حق



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هالووووووز عليكم:love45:


طبعا احنا كلنا هنا من بلاد مختلفة

فكل واحد بقة يدخل ويتكرم علينا 
* و يقولنا الطقس عنده عامل ازاااي*

* (برد / صقعة / مطر/ تلج / سيول\ حررررر:fun_lol*
وف بلد اية 
جشطات؟
هههههههههههههههه

يالا انطلقو بقة​


----------



## fullaty (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عندى الجو برد اوووووووووووووووى 

وانا بترعش ومتكتكه 

وفى شويه مطر على خفيف:t17:​


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ايون انتى منين يعنى يافيبى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مصر برد فعلا واوى كمان
نورتنى يحوبيكا


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*حر موت ..... ومصاحبه مطر ... وجو مكتوم *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بجوار القاهره وانهارده كان الجو تلج وحر كوكتيل 
ومحدش يقول ازاي هو كدا اجباري
هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا بجوار القاهره وانهارده كان الجو تلج وحر كوكتيل
> ومحدش يقول ازاي هو كدا اجباري
> هههههههههههه


دة بيسموة جو البسترة عشان يقتل الميكروبات زيى مبيحصل فى مصانع اللبن كدةههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *حر موت ..... ومصاحبه مطر ... وجو مكتوم *​


ايون ايون بيقة انت من بلدى:fun_lol:
هههههههههههههه
نورت توين​


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

طبعا مش اقول الجو عندنا ازاى صاحبة الموضوع ادرى بقى ههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا بجوار القاهره وانهارده كان الجو تلج وحر كوكتيل
> ومحدش يقول ازاي هو كدا اجباري
> هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه صادقة ياحوبى
نورتنى ياعسل


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا مش اقول الجو عندنا ازاى صاحبة الموضوع ادرى بقى ههههه


ههههههههههههههه اتلككو فينا بقة
ولا اعرفك انت مين ولا منين قولتى:fun_lol:
نورتنى ابو جريس


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل جدااا
لكن
اليوم كان فيه بروده شديده


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا استاذنا برد جداااااااااااا ف مصر
نورتنى جدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اتلككو فينا بقة
> ولا اعرفك انت مين ولا منين قولتى:fun_lol:
> نورتنى ابو جريس



حتي بلدياتك متبريه منك يا ساتر
ههههههههههههه

الحمد لله بلدياتي بطل يدخل ههههههههههه


----------



## تـ+ـونى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

احنا صعايده مش عنخاف من حر ولا من برد واى حد يقر منينا عنطخه علطول


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الجو عندي باااااااااااارد - يا عيني عالبرد

شكراً للموضوع الطقسي داه يا رانية! :fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> احنا صعايده مش عنخاف من حر ولا من برد واى حد يقر منينا عنطخه علطول


هههههههههههههههه اصلى يا تونى
وسمعنى سلام ذئاب الجبل:smil15:
ويالا نطخ عيارين ف الهوا عشان الصعايدة الجدعان:fun_lol:
نورتنى جدا


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عندي الطرق مقطوعة من مبارح بسبب
الثلوج المنهمرة بكثرة

يعني عيدنا بالعمارة ونزلنا خبطنا بعدنا بالثلج
بتكلم عن لبنان
يعني كدة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> الجو عندي باااااااااااارد - يا عيني عالبرد
> 
> شكراً للموضوع الطقسي داه يا رانية! :fun_lol:


هههههههههههه وجمال البرد
نورتنى كتير يا عم فادى:new6:


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حتي بلدياتك متبريه منك يا ساتر
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> الحمد لله بلدياتي بطل يدخل ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه بس يابت انا وابو جريس اصدقاء مع اننا ف الاساس اعداء
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> عندي الطرق مقطوعة من مبارح بسبب
> الثلوج المنهمرة بكثرة
> 
> يعني عيدنا بالعمارة ونزلنا خبطنا بعدنا بالثلج
> ...



الله جامد اوى جو التلج دة
متاخدنى العب معاكم بالثلج ياكيلمو:fun_lol:
ههههههههههه
نورت كتير


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2011)

برد ورياح ومطر يارانيه
انا في بيتنا والتكييف 
نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> برد ورياح ومطر يارانيه
> انا في بيتنا والتكييف
> نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار​


كل دة برة البيت؟:fun_lol:خاليك جوة احلا
هههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير ياهندسة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بس يابت انا وابو جريس اصدقاء مع اننا ف الاساس اعداء
> هههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه ما انا عارف 
عشان كدا جيت اشعلل النفوس
قصدي اهديها يعني :flowers:


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه هدى ياحوبى وهاتى ف ايدك 3 كيلو زيت تموين
جريس دة الغالى برضة
لوووووووووووووول


----------



## عبير الورد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الجو عندي معتدل مايل الى الحر :612cf:


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> عندي الطرق مقطوعة من مبارح بسبب
> الثلوج المنهمرة بكثرة
> 
> يعني عيدنا بالعمارة ونزلنا خبطنا بعدنا بالثلج
> ...



*يا بختكم ..... مميزين فى كل حاجة .....
أحنا لا محصلين برد ... ولا حر .... جو فاتر ... زى أحوالنا .... باقصد المتعوسة طبعا 
*


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حتي بلدياتك متبريه منك يا ساتر
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> الحمد لله بلدياتي بطل يدخل ههههههههههه


 من انتم هههه
ملكيش فية بقى
اتنين بلديات بينهم مشاكل بيحالوا يحلوها ههههه
خليكى بعيد انتى وهى  تسلك هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه هدى ياحوبى وهاتى ف ايدك 3 كيلو زيت تموين
> جريس دة الغالى برضة
> لوووووووووووووول





grges monir قال:


> من انتم هههه
> ملكيش فية بقى
> اتنين بلديات بينهم مشاكل بيحالوا يحلوها ههههه
> خليكى بعيد انتى وهى  تسلك هههههه



عيب عليك ينفع برده اشوف ولعه واطفيها 
لازم اشعللها اكتر واكتر 
غلاسه بقي

وكمان صاحبه الموضوع قالتلي اهدي
وطماعه كمان طالبه زيت عشان تزحلقك فيه 
هههههههه :smil15::smil15::smil15:

 يالا خليها عليا مع اني ....
 انت عارف بقي
وخليها سر هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الجو ساقعة تللللج ومطر من الصبح 

ولا شوفنا الشمس انهاردة ولا امبارح ولا لمحناهم حتى


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عيب عليك ينفع برده اشوف ولعه واطفيها
> لازم اشعللها اكتر واكتر
> غلاسه بقي
> 
> ...


هههههه طبعا عارف من للقلب للقلب
بقولها وانا عارف انها واصلة من طرف واحد بس ههههههه
طبعا  معروف  عنك من زمان انك صاحب صاحبة هههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الطقس عندنا تلج 

انا حالياً متجمدة :t17:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مفتقده انا جو الشتاء بتاع الامطار دا
اشمعنا اليكس والبلاد التانيه بقي والقاهره لا

يارب تمطر عندنا ويحصل برق ورعد
بس محدش يتأذي طبعا

طيوبه انا اهو هههههههههه


----------



## اليعازر (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عندنا بقى برد ومطر ورياح عالساحل

على الجبال ثلوج

يعني جو ميلادي بامتياز

وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ايون ايون بيقة انت من بلدى:fun_lol:
> هههههههههههههه
> نورت توين​


 
*اكيد لا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رياح نكدية شمالية تأتى من الناحية*
*الغربية ( مدينة نصر ) مصحوبة بسباب *
*مع احتمال سقوط شتائم عند بداية الشهر القادم *
*وبالأمس فقط قررت أن أتزوج من مدرسة الكيمياء بتاعة أبنى*
*بدل ما تلهف منى كل أسبوع 160 جنيه فى ساعتين*
*يبقى نوفر تمن الدروس ونقضيها مع الكيمى كيمى كا*
*والكيمى كيمى كو ...*
*وأهى أى حاجة تدفى فى الشتا ده ونكيد بيه*
*العوازل ( أم الواد )*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رياح نكدية شمالية تأتى من الناحية*
> *الغربية ( مدينة نصر ) مصحوبة بسباب *
> *مع احتمال سقوط شتائم عند بداية الشهر القادم *
> *وبالأمس فقط قررت أن أتزوج من مدرسة الكيمياء بتاعة أبنى*
> ...




ايه الجو دا الدنيا غيمت عندك كدا خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدا مش رياح خالص بقي
كدا الجو هايقلب عندك
عواصف وزوابع وكم هائل من .......
وتصاحبه سيول من الامطار الغزيره ( الدموع )
بعد ذلك بجذب للتعاطف 
وانت عارف الباقي بقي يا عبود هههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

​ 
دى حالة وشعور كل مواطن سكندرى فى الايام دى   
الصورة بتوصف الجو طبعا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 ديسمبر 2011)

> ​
> دى حالة وشعور كل مواطن سكندرى فى الايام دى
> الصورة بتوصف الجو طبعا ههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههه رووعة صح كده

لولا التنفس كنا قفلنا الفتحة دى كمان هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> دى حالة وشعور كل مواطن سكندرى فى الايام دى
> الصورة بتوصف الجو طبعا ههههههههههههه​


اية ده يابلدينا م أسكندرية ؟؟؟
اخيرا لقيت واحد بلدياتى فى المنتدى ده


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه رووعة صح كده
> 
> لولا التنفس كنا قفلنا الفتحة دى كمان هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا شويه وندفن نفسنا عشان نتدفا :fun_lol:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اية ده يابلدينا م أسكندرية ؟؟؟
> اخيرا لقيت واحد بلدياتى فى المنتدى ده



منور يا بلدياتى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رياح نكدية شمالية تأتى من الناحية*
> *الغربية ( مدينة نصر ) مصحوبة بسباب *
> *مع احتمال سقوط شتائم عند بداية الشهر القادم *
> *وبالأمس فقط قررت أن أتزوج من مدرسة الكيمياء بتاعة أبنى*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتلهف منك 160جنيه فى الاسبوع
لييييييييييييييييييه
ماكنتش كيميا ديه


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الجو برد سقعه جداااا
وعايزه انام بقى :a4::a4::a4:
ربنا ياخد المذاكره 
واللى اخترع المذاكره
والثانويه العامه
على اللى اخترعها
على وزارة التربيه والتعليم :act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الطقس عندنا تلج
> 
> انا حالياً متجمدة :t17:


طيب استخفى جوة الفنجان ياهارتى بقة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> الجو برد سقعه جداااا
> وعايزه انام بقى :a4::a4::a4:
> ربنا ياخد المذاكره
> واللى اخترع المذاكره
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه امين
نورتنى ياعسل


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مفتقده انا جو الشتاء بتاع الامطار دا
> اشمعنا اليكس والبلاد التانيه بقي والقاهره لا
> 
> يارب تمطر عندنا ويحصل برق ورعد
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه كفاية بقة حرام عليكى هى القاهرة ناقصة


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *اكيد لا *​


طويب منا عارفة:fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ​
> دى حالة وشعور كل مواطن سكندرى فى الايام دى
> الصورة بتوصف الجو طبعا ههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههههه عسل والنحمة يا كوكى
بس مش كنتى تلبسى شراب يابت:fun_lol:


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الجو عندنا (المانيا) بشكل عام بارد

نشكر الرب في المنطقة عندي 8 غراد

مقبول جداً:smil15:


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> عندنا بقى برد ومطر ورياح عالساحل
> 
> على الجبال ثلوج
> 
> ...



هيييييييية يا محظوظين انتو:t19:

ههههههههههههه
اوعدنا بشوية ثلج يارب ينزلو ع مصر
ويغرقو ابو الهول:fun_lol:
نورت اليعازر جدا جدا


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رياح نكدية شمالية تأتى من الناحية*
> *الغربية ( مدينة نصر ) مصحوبة بسباب *
> *مع احتمال سقوط شتائم عند بداية الشهر القادم *
> *وبالأمس فقط قررت أن أتزوج من مدرسة الكيمياء بتاعة أبنى*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه قررت تتجوز؟
قابل ياعم قابل من ام العيال بقة
شكلها سنة فلة عليك اوى:fun_lol:
نورت عوبد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه قررت تتجوز؟
> قابل ياعم قابل من ام العيال بقة
> شكلها سنة فلة عليك اوى:fun_lol:
> نورت عوبد


انا مش عايز اتجوز حبا فى الجواز لا سمح الله ...
انا بس عايز اوفر من دروس الثانوية العامة ...ليس الا 
شفتى ازاى بقى فهمتينى غلط ؟؟


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> انا مش عايز اتجوز حبا فى الجواز لا سمح الله ...
> انا بس عايز اوفر من دروس الثانوية العامة ...ليس الا
> شفتى ازاى بقى فهمتينى غلط ؟؟


ههههههههههههههه لاء احنا فهمنا صح بقة:fun_lol:
بلاش تبرير يا أنت:smil15:


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الياس السرياني قال:


> الجو عندنا (المانيا) بشكل عام بارد
> 
> نشكر الرب في المنطقة عندي 8 غراد
> 
> ...



المانيا ولا المنيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil15::fun_lol:

 ههههههههههههههه الحمدلله انك لسة عايش ياابنى 


نورت التويبك جدااااااا يا الياااس​


----------



## MAJI (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كالعادة رانيا موضوع حيوي وجميل
في الجغرافيا في الابتدائية درسنا ان جو العراق 
حار جاف صيفا وبارد ممطر شتاءا
لكننا شفنا الجزء الاول منو صح والثاني غلط
يعني الشتاء لا بارد ولاممطر 
المطر بالقطارة والبرد بنص الليل بس 
والذي لم يدرسّوه لنا ان جو العراق يخضع لعواصف ترابية تكثر في الربيع 
الربيييييع شفتو الهنا ؟
الدنيا ربيع والجو فضيع 
شكرا للموضوع الحلو


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه المهم الشتاء يا ماجى عندنا ف مصر ثلاجة ياخويا
متيجى تشتى عندنا شوية؟
هههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير ياغالى وسلاملى الحار بدون اتربة ولا عواطف رملية لاهل العراق الشقيقة
هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رياح نكدية شمالية تأتى من الناحية*
> 
> *الغربية ( مدينة نصر ) مصحوبة بسباب *
> *مع احتمال سقوط شتائم عند بداية الشهر القادم *
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه دى هتقلب عواصف يا عبود--- هى بتاعت الكميه بس--- جر بقا بقيت المواد يبقا شرع سيدكا موخمد موس راخ يكفى خبيبى لازم توئمن بالشرع مرتين علسان يبكو 8 يا خبيب بتاع الانا ههههههههههههههه وراح تشوف العواصف الثلجيه و الاعاصير النكديه فى احضان النون النوسيه هههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## اليعازر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هيييييييية يا محظوظين انتو:t19:
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> اوعدنا بشوية ثلج يارب ينزلو ع مصر
> ...



نقيتي فيها يختي...

اليوم لا مطر ثلج .. بس شوية غيوم و برد

ههههه..لاكن الارصاد بتقول كمان يومين وبترجع العواصف.

.


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه الله يعنى النق بتاعتنا بيجيب مفعول اهو
ماشى ياعم اليعازر
بكرة هتشتى عندكم يا
محظوظين
هههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هو ايه الفايده هنا ؟ 

حد ينورنى ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجو عندنا صامت مافيش شمس ولا تلج 
لكنه بارد 6 °

وانا في ألمانيا

ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الجو ساقعة جدااااا انهاردة

بس مفيش مطر


----------



## MAJI (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الطقس هذا اليوم في العراق غائم جزئي غيرممطر
ويشهد انخفاض ملحوظ بدرجات الحرارة حوالي 15 درجة مئوية
مع هبوب رياح موسمية نشطة مثيرة غبار محلي
اهم شي غبار محلي مو اجنبي


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هو ايه الفايده هنا ؟
> 
> حد ينورنى ​


عادى بنعرف الاجواء ف البلاد
فيها حاجة تى؟
ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الطقس هذا اليوم في العراق غائم جزئي غيرممطر
> ويشهد انخفاض ملحوظ بدرجات الحرارة حوالي 15 درجة مئوية
> مع هبوب رياح موسمية نشطة مثيرة غبار محلي
> اهم شي غبار محلي مو اجنبي


هههههههههههههههه العراقى وليس الاجنبى
هبيقة كلو احتلال عليكم يعنى
:heat:


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *الجو عندنا صامت مافيش شمس ولا تلج
> لكنه بارد 6 °
> 
> وانا في ألمانيا
> ...


ياة حر اوى اوى بجد
هههههههه
ربنا يكون ف عونكم بصراحة
نورتنى حبييتى


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الجو ساقعة جدااااا انهاردة
> 
> بس مفيش مطر


اها فعلا النهاردة ثلج اووووووووووى ومن الصبح:crazy_pil


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشمس طالعة في اوضتي:t30:
*


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الكداب بيروح جمصة يابوبو
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

الدنيا سااااااقعة

و الامطار كانت الصبح سيوول

بس بطلت باليل


----------

